# sudden death



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all this is the first death so far had the tank up and running almost a year now with no real problems was changing water weekly sometimes bi weekly for the past week *** been working almost every day this weekend i could not change the water the fish had no signs of problems all eating well chasing each other around as usuall last night my wife called me while at work and told me one of the fish is dead she said she never seen one die with its mouth in the open position before all the other fish stayed away from it on the other side of the tank i checked the tests this morning and was not suprised at the levles due to my neglegence ammonia was at 1.0 nitaite still at zero nitrates 80 - 100 ppm whats bothering me is that only one died the one that was the most active anyone know why this happend :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would instigate frequent water changes with a good dechlorinator at this point, perhaps 3-4 times a day, around 25% each time. (Prime would be a good one to use, since it will also detoxify ammonia.)

Cut back on your feedings, and check your filter system to make sure it's running properly.

Do you have adequate filtration on the tank? (Skipping one water change isn't usually enough to cause the ammonia to spike like that!)

Is it possible that there are dead fish in the tank that you are unaware of?


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i use a fluval 304 *** used this all year with no problems i check my equiptment once a week to make sure every thing is ok i only have the 8 fish in the tank now 7 the one that died was a red zebra the rst of the fish are arautus male , 2 bumble bee male and female 1 yellow lab 1 cobalt blue male,1 yelow tale acei female,1albino socolofi , they all seem fine just one diffrence is that they seem tobe scared when i turn on the lights the lights are always off due to the heat except when feeding then there on for about an hour or if im in the room for a while . the cobalt is starting to get very aggressive i noticed im thinking now they had a fight that i dont know about . :fish: :fish:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

by the way i use tress coat and somtimes stress zyme is that what i should use as a dechlorinator the lfs says just to use them also i use cichlid salt and a ph buffer :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank is this?

That's not a very good stock list as these fish go, so aggression and stress could also be contributing to your problems. With the tank being set up for a year, these fish may be coming into maturity, and that really turns things around. A stock list like this can go wrong for various reasons...If you have them in too small of a tank, it won't work. If you have them in a decent sized tank, it can still be difficult, unless they are all males.

If you want one of this and one of that species, it's best to go all male. If you want to experience breeding, then you need to choose species adaptable to the tank size you have and build breeding groups on those species.

For your dechlorinator, you want to make sure they remove both chlorine and chloramines. IMO, Prime can't be beat, since it will also detoxify ammonia.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

its a 55 gallon tank and i think your right about the aggression because now the blue cobalt is getting aggressive and he never was thank you for your knowlegde it is much appreciated i must do some more research or get a nother tank for the not so aggressive fish ty. :fish: :fish:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

wow i am shot speaking about dechlorinator like i said i was using stress coat and sometimes stress zyme is this ok or should i get the prime and stop using the stress stuff :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never used those two products.

You just want to make sure they are good for both chlorine and chloramines. Prime is my choice, always, but most especially so in a relatively new tank because of the ability to detoxify ammonia, which many water conditioners don't do.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

the stress coat plus is a fish and tap water conditioner it says on the bottle it removes chlorine,chloramines and ammonia in tap water also has the healing power of aloe vera replaces slime coat and reduces electrolyte loss so far thats waht *** been using also *** put into my fluval ammonia remover but i think i need to change it because i took another test today and the ammonia level was .05 i did another 50% water change again and will check the levels tommarrow ty for your help this is my first cichlid tank ever the last tank *** had was when i was 13 years old and it was oscars and angel fish im now 44years old and a bit wiser as far as doing research into what im about to do ty all for your help this is a great site very educational :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like your conditioner is fine, then.

And it also sounds like you've been keeping fish almost as long as I have!

Cichlids teach you to be cautious, so I understand what you're saying.

I would do some frequent water changes to clear out that ammonia and get it back to zero. You're on the right track! :thumb:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

well ty for your help and guidence this is truley a happening site but i may have led you to believe that i was in the hobby all these years but i have not *** had a tank when i was 13 and the fish died do to less knowlegde than i have today *** only started back in the hobby a year ago do to a freind of mine with his saltwater tank ty for your help it is much appreciated :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

